# Cost of barefoot v shod



## FlashHarry (4 May 2012)

Interested to know what people think of the costs of going barefoot v costs of shoeing. Initially I would think that barefoot would be loads cheaper, but I guess trimmers aren't cheap either, plus most people feed supplements (which I don't think are too expensive). But if restricting grazing means more hay, I guess costs add up.


----------



## Oberon (4 May 2012)

It's as cheap or expensive as you want it to be.

You don't HAVE to use a trimmer. Many people have wonderful farriers and some people (with the knowledge and skill) trim themselves.

The diet is individual to the horse and owner.

Not all of us restrict grass.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (4 May 2012)

I have one horse with front shoes and one pony barefoot
The horse costs about £45 every 5 weeks
The pony costs £20 for a trim at the same time, he could go longer but I'm in a remote location and lucky farrier comes at all so I just go with the regular trims.

They share a bag of farriers formula and it costs about £37 for four weeks. (pony eats about 3/4 of this and horse gets a little only.

So for me they cost about the same!  I could try without the supplements or a cheaper supplement but as they are happy/sound I don't want to change things.

For barefoot I guess it depends on the pony and what you do with them.  My friend just gets a trim every four months and doesn't feed supplements but only hacks lightly.  I compete and do a lot of roadwork.


----------



## Hippona (4 May 2012)

I used to pay £65 for a full set. 

My farrier charges £22 for a trim. He's AWCF and most excellent....

The horses diet has not changed- they were on a fibre only feed anyway.

So...for me....much cheaper.

But if you want to pay through the nose for a 'trimmer' rather than a farrier....thats up to you.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 May 2012)

Farrier charges £20 for a trim.

 Diet wise, mine don't get anything special and are out 24/7, don't wear hoof boots, so pretty cheap to keep.

  They're straight forward horses, -good grass and lots of exercise keeps them happy and healthy.


----------



## Montyforever (4 May 2012)

Trim costs £20-25 so a lot cheaper. I don't feed any particular supplements or oil their hooves but if your going from shod to barefoot you might need it. Mine are on restricted grazing anyway so I'm not sure!


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2012)

£85 for a set of shoes, £25 for a trim.  No comparison.


----------



## amandap (4 May 2012)

I think cost depends to a large extent on your individual horse and how many changes you might have to make in diet, management or professional input.

For me whatever hoof/horse care costs is somewhat irrelevant if it is what the horse requires to be healthy and capable. I manage on a very tight budget but I have no livery fees.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 May 2012)

Don't do forage analysis either which is another expense we don't have. The horses and the grazing speak for themselves. 

Grazing varies from field to field and in different areas, its surprising the effects of a change of pasture can make, which is why its such a priority for us when moving yard.


----------



## ArcticIce (4 May 2012)

Learn to do it (Trim) yourself on a 3 min course. No cost apart from the angle grinder and blades (if you can't borrow your OH's)


----------



## Hippona (4 May 2012)

ArcticIce said:



			Learn to do it (Trim) yourself on a 3 min course. No cost apart from the angle grinder and blades (if you can't borrow your OH's)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## amandap (4 May 2012)

ArcticIce said:



			Learn to do it (Trim) yourself on a 3 min course. No cost apart from the angle grinder and blades (if you can't borrow your OH's)
		
Click to expand...

You're forgetting training in the correct and safe use of an angle grinder. 

Hoof care is NOT about trimming.  Trimming is a small part of it.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 May 2012)

amandap said:



			You're forgetting training in the correct and safe use of an angle grinder. 

Hoof care is NOT about trimming.  Trimming is a small part of it. 

Click to expand...

Yes but with BF trimmers charging so much, DIY trimming is such a cost saver. 
3 minute course sounds good. Can I do it on the internet or do I have to attend a course in my tea break ?


----------



## amandap (4 May 2012)

horserider said:



			Yes but with BF trimmers charging so much, DIY trimming is such a cost saver. 
3 minute course sounds good. Can I do it on the internet or do I have to attend a course in my tea break ?
		
Click to expand...

In the end it's down to you what you choose to do. If you deem that as suitable then God help your horse is all I can say I'm afraid.  
I'd go for the trolley model in your circumstances... just chop off the legs and put him/her on a trolley. No more hoof care required. Problem solved.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 May 2012)

amandap said:



			In the end it's down to you what you choose to do. If you deem that as suitable then God help your horse is all I can say I'm afraid.  
I'd go for the trolley model in your circumstances... just chop off the legs and put him/her on a trolley. No more hoof care required. Problem solved.  

Click to expand...

Don't think my horses are saying their prayers just yet.
 Despite my apparent neglect and farrier's lack of performance trim and life style advice, they're sound, thrush & laminitis free and even manage to remain oblivious to stony ground.
Must have been down to luck all these years.


----------



## criso (4 May 2012)

For me 

Barefoot Trimmer £30 about every 10 weeks
Shod Full set £65 every six weeks plus shoe replacement at £15 a time when he pulled them off.  I was lucky if he lasted a fortnight without pulling one off, sometimes it was a couple of days.

Supplements work out about the same as I was already feeding a range of potions in a desperate attempt to improve his feet, now i just buy separate minerals and mix my own.  Definitely more effort in terms of time though.

Forage analysis about £100 for both analysis and feedplan however as long as I don't move yards again will last a while.

Feed very little difference as he was already on a high fibre diet, he's a tb and can react to sugar in interesting ways.

Horse is on 5 day full livery so hay and straw is included so no difference there and before he was barefoot always seemed to be on box rest for some injury or other or was in as he was crippled because he'd pulled a shoe.

I think what some people do is put the horses on a track around the field in the summer and take a hay cut so it evens out again.


----------



## amandap (4 May 2012)

horserider said:



			Don't think my horses are saying their prayers just yet.
 Despite my apparent neglect and farrier's lack of performance trim and life style advice, they're sound, thrush & laminitis free and even manage to remain oblivious to stony ground.
Must have been down to luck all these years.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you wont be going down the "tea break" grinder course.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 May 2012)

amandap said:



			Glad to hear you wont be going down the "tea break" grinder course. 

Click to expand...

Don't think OH would let me after giving his hair a trim with the horse clippers. He's working in Canada this week with a bald patch on the back of his head.


----------



## Oberon (4 May 2012)

horserider said:



			Don't think OH would let me after giving his hair a trim with the horse clippers. He's working in Canada this week with a bald patch on the back of his head.

Click to expand...


----------



## amandap (4 May 2012)

horserider said:



			Don't think OH would let me after giving his hair a trim with the horse clippers. He's working in Canada this week with a bald patch on the back of his head.

Click to expand...

 rofl.


----------



## dafthoss (4 May 2012)

Lol at horserider I can imagine the questions your OH is getting about his strange looking hair cut. 

For me its cheaper for him not to have any shoes on as he doesnt require any special treatment to keep him comfortable and he very rarley needs trimming.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 May 2012)

BF trim 30 every six to eight weeks
Changes to diet come out cheaper but not a lot of difference 
A pair boots where about £120.
Shod 
£80 plus vat plus share of travel every five weeks 
Trim from farrier £ 20 plus share of travel.
BF is saving me a money.


----------



## coen (4 May 2012)

My horse has a trim every 6 weeks which costs £20, he is fed a feed balancer but that wasn't specifically for his feet, more because he struggled to keep weight on.
I don't restrict his grazing.


----------



## Littlelegs (4 May 2012)

Farrier trim £20 every 8 weeks, little pony every 12, probably longer over summer. Years since she had shoes on but was £55 last set she had. No special methods,  boots or supplements. Though I really want boots so I can refer to them as hipposandles.
 Cost of angle grinder so I can look the part in front of friends.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Cost of angle grinder so I can look the part in front of friends.
		
Click to expand...

Now have visions of you looking really cool holding a big FO-sized angle grinder and saying ' Heeyyy. Look at this baby'.


----------



## mandwhy (4 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I really want boots so I can refer to them as hipposandles.
 Cost of angle grinder so I can look the part in front of friends.
		
Click to expand...

Haha! I like the name 'hipposandles'! 

I think my dad has an angle grinder amongst other things, maybe I should carry it around with me in case of trim 

P.s. why would you need to restrict grazing if not wearing shoes? because their feet are more sensitive? x


----------



## Littlelegs (4 May 2012)

Horserider I must know you in real life! Carry it round saying 'check this mother ****er' 
Mandwhy- i'm no expert so someone else can explain it better. But the basic thinking is that for some horses shoes can disguise mild laminitis so without them its just a case of it showing up easier so you can be aware of limiting the sugar intake.


----------



## AngieandBen (4 May 2012)

Even with a full set of boots ( Cavallo's £82 a pair off ebay ) a year and £40 a trim every 8 weeks, its still a lot cheaper that having shoes at £65 every 5/6 weeks;  I think locally some farriers charge £80   My friend has heart bars on her horse at a cost of £120 every 6 weeks OUCH!

I only supplement with magnesium I did that before they were BF.


----------



## Oberon (4 May 2012)

mandwhy said:



			P.s. why would you need to restrict grazing if not wearing shoes? because their feet are more sensitive? x
		
Click to expand...

If you look at page 3 of this thread, I typed out my thoughts on this yesterday...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=10671203#post10671203


----------



## cptrayes (4 May 2012)

I trim for myself and I save £800 per horse per year. I keep a third from the money I save not shoeing the first two. I only used to be able to justify the cost of two.


----------



## Hippona (4 May 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I trim for myself and I save £800 per horse per year. I keep a third from the money I save not shoeing the first two. I only used to be able to justify the cost of two.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? If I trimmed my 3 rather than the farrier do it I'd only save £429.....must be blooming expensive trims round your way....

Ah...so you are acomparing farrier shoeing Vs you self trimming. 

OK....recalculation coming up..... £1105 for all 3 ( 2 were fully shod, one fronts only).....still pricey round your way though.


----------



## cptrayes (4 May 2012)

Hippona said:



			Eh? If I trimmed my 3 rather than the farrier do it I'd only save £429.....must be blooming expensive trims round your way....

Click to expand...

Ten sets of shoes per horse in an average year. £80 per set of shoes.


----------



## Hippona (4 May 2012)

cptrayes said:



			Ten sets of shoes per horse in an average year. £80 per set of shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed more pricey than my neck of the woods.


----------



## Oberon (4 May 2012)

Hippona said:



			Indeed more pricey than my neck of the woods.

Click to expand...

That's what turned me onto BF in the first place 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Cedars (4 May 2012)

Trimming: £15 
Shoeing: £55
Having a sound horse: Priceless.


----------



## maisie06 (4 May 2012)

I pay £70  a set for my cob and my youngster just has a £20 trim as he doesn't need shoes. I don't feed him a "special" diet just Hoofkind chaff and hay. Farrier does both every 6 weeks. Most of the time the youngster just needs a shape and balance - he self trims hacking on roads!!


----------



## amandaco2 (4 May 2012)

20 for trim every six weeks compared to 70 every five for shoes.
Fed hi fibre normal feed, very cheap to feed.


----------



## Dressagebabe (4 May 2012)

FlashHarry said:



			Interested to know what people think of the costs of going barefoot v costs of shoeing. Initially I would think that barefoot would be loads cheaper, but I guess trimmers aren't cheap either, plus most people feed supplements (which I don't think are too expensive). But if restricting grazing means more hay, I guess costs add up.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to say that having read a lot of these replies 'true' barefoot is NOT just about trimming by anyone.  Insurance companies are now refusing to insure or payout on horse owners that trim themselves or have a trimmer that does not hold the full qualifications of a true farrier.  NFU are the first to update their policies and others are now following.  If you want a horse to continue competing in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain you WILL need to change the diet and have a true barefoot specialised trimmer do your horses feet.  Ask your farrier/trimmer if he/she can put in a mustang roll! If they look blank at you then they know nothing about trimming correctly for a barefoot horse.  All my horses are and have been barefoot  now for 2-12 yrs.  Magnesium plays a huge part in their daily feed as does cutting out all sugar ie course mix es, mollichaf, carrots & apples, Mollassed licks etc.  True barefoot trimming should cost around £35-£40 every 6 weeks plus around £20 per 6 weekly for the magnesium so it certainly isn't the cheaper option if done correctly.


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

I'll explain to mine tomorrow they aren't able to manage without supplements or a barefoot trimmer.Sure they'll be as suprised as I am that they are struggling without a barefoot trimmer or supplements. Because they're not.
Seen as my aim is to have 100% sound horses, as I currently do with a farrier & a mainly grass/hay diet,I'll stick to that, couldn't give a stuff if that makes me a true barefooter or not. Not arguing some horses & people may need extras, but not about to start altering anything just so I can be considered to be doing it properly.


----------



## smokey (5 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I'll explain to mine tomorrow they aren't able to manage without supplements or a barefoot trimmer.Sure they'll be as suprised as I am that they are struggling without a barefoot trimmer or supplements. Because they're not.
Seen as my aim is to have 100% sound horses, as I currently do with a farrier & a mainly grass/hay diet,I'll stick to that, couldn't give a stuff if that makes me a true barefooter or not. Not arguing some horses & people may need extras, but not about to start altering anything just so I can be considered to be doing it properly.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^ this, I'm in total agreement with this. Farrier trim and tidy when required (varies with seasons and work load) 24 hour turnout and haylage in the winter.  Horse is sound, happy and has 4 good strong feet. Is that not the aim? Oh, and I'm £30 a trim, was £75 for a set of shoes.


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

Dressagebabe said:



			If you want a horse to continue competing in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain you WILL need to change the diet and have a true barefoot specialised trimmer do your horses feet.  Ask your farrier/trimmer if he/she can put in a mustang roll! If they look blank at you then they know nothing about trimming correctly for a barefoot horse.  All my horses are and have been barefoot  now for 2-12 yrs.  Magnesium plays a huge part in their daily feed as does cutting out all sugar ie course mix es, mollichaf, carrots & apples, Mollassed licks etc.  True barefoot trimming should cost around £35-£40 every 6 weeks plus around £20 per 6 weekly for the magnesium so it certainly isn't the cheaper option if done correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Erm well no one told mine that , he does every thing barefoot with no special supplements or a specialist trimmer. The farrier does him as and when he needs it normally gets looked at ever 12 weeks but nothing taken off and he is out 24/7 on good grass, has sugary things as a treat, mollased chaff and has never had magnesium added to his diet.

Shall I tell him he is now incapable and must be lame because of what some one on a forum thats never met him thinks 

*toddles off to cancel his planned summer of eventing*


----------



## amandaco2 (5 May 2012)

Eh?why do you have to pay a trimmer fifty quid?farrier costs twenty.horses all compete (up to inter II dressage.)


----------



## mandwhy (5 May 2012)

Oberon said:



			If you look at page 3 of this thread, I typed out my thoughts on this yesterday...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=10671203#post10671203

Click to expand...

Thank you Oberon I see what you mean now, I thought it would be something to do with mild inflammation due to the grass but had not thought about the contraction and expansion of the hoof being restricted and masking something that would otherwise be painful. 

I wouldn't say I was overly into making everything natural and all that but this does make sense to me. I would much rather be able to read the signs and make changes to the cause not the symptoms. Also I like cheap, who doesn't?!


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

I'm just wondering is it best to let mine know they can't cope before they trot down the gravel driveway, or after they've trotted back up it after a hack?
...toddles off after Dafthoss to buy supplements in order to fit in with random persons statement they are required.


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I'm just wondering is it best to let mine know they can't cope before they trot down the gravel driveway, or after they've trotted back up it after a hack?
...toddles off after Dafthoss to buy supplements in order to fit in with random persons statement they are required.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to tell mine after he had trotted round the gravel pits, what do you think will I get done for abuse .

Can we supplement with lickits? they are quite cheap and the pony will eat them quite happily dont even have to try disguise it in feed


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

Lickits sound good, sure they'll do. Perhaps mustang roll is a good supplement we could try. Though mine normally prefer egg mayo rolls. 
 I think we should tell them after trotting across gravel, that way if  they're disobedient, & forget to struggle over it we won't have to tell them off for stubbornly remaining sound.


----------



## tallyho! (5 May 2012)

amandaco2 said:



			Eh?why do you have to pay a trimmer fifty quid?farrier costs twenty.horses all compete (up to inter II dressage.)
		
Click to expand...

Looks like farriers are missing a trick doesn't it


----------



## Angua2 (5 May 2012)

£20 for magnesium..... oh no, I only pay £7 and that includes P & P! and the farrier rebalances every now and again.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 May 2012)

Dressagebabe said:



			I would like to say that having read a lot of these replies 'true' barefoot is NOT just about trimming by anyone.  Insurance companies are now refusing to insure or payout on horse owners that trim themselves or have a trimmer that does not hold the full qualifications of a true farrier.  NFU are the first to update their policies and others are now following.  If you want a horse to continue competing in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain you WILL need to change the diet and have a true barefoot specialised trimmer do your horses feet.  Ask your farrier/trimmer if he/she can put in a mustang roll! If they look blank at you then they know nothing about trimming correctly for a barefoot horse.  All my horses are and have been barefoot  now for 2-12 yrs.  Magnesium plays a huge part in their daily feed as does cutting out all sugar ie course mix es, mollichaf, carrots & apples, Mollassed licks etc.  True barefoot trimming should cost around £35-£40 every 6 weeks plus around £20 per 6 weekly for the magnesium so it certainly isn't the cheaper option if done correctly.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't know how you work it out that being BF is not cheaper.
There is no difference in the cost of feeding mine if anything I save on the BF diet.
I feed the same forage ( haylage ) but swopped to a one that "lite" because it's cut either last thing or first thing  and grow used fertiliser that containers no phosphate.( slightly dearer by I save on coarse mix verses oats so it evens out )
I don't restrict grazing more than I used to because I always did so don't feed more forage.
Shoes every five weeks £80 plus vat plus travel trimmer £30 does not charge travel pair of boots where I think 120 with the pads. Boots will last years as I rarely need them.
Vet who was very anti at first is now more enaged and suggesting I go to learn trimming my self ( there is a very good farrier who trained BF and does owners courses in the area) think I might to tidy up between times but can't see me wanting to go it alone .so the cost of the course if I do it will be a one off cost to add on.
I dont understand what more I should do to be doing it properly but I am definatly saving money.
I did not go bare foot with cost saving in mind it was more curiousity but saving money is a great side effect.


----------



## tallyho! (5 May 2012)

dafthoss said:



			Erm well no one told mine that , he does every thing barefoot with no special supplements or a specialist trimmer. The farrier does him as and when he needs it normally gets looked at ever 12 weeks but nothing taken off and he is out 24/7 on good grass, has sugary things as a treat, mollased chaff and has never had magnesium added to his diet.

Shall I tell him he is now incapable and must be lame because of what some one on a forum thats never met him thinks 

*toddles off to cancel his planned summer of eventing*
		
Click to expand...




littlelegs said:



			I'm just wondering is it best to let mine know they can't cope before they trot down the gravel driveway, or after they've trotted back up it after a hack?
...toddles off after Dafthoss to buy supplements in order to fit in with random persons statement they are required.
		
Click to expand...




dafthoss said:



			I was going to tell mine after he had trotted round the gravel pits, what do you think will I get done for abuse .

Can we supplement with lickits? they are quite cheap and the pony will eat them quite happily dont even have to try disguise it in feed 

Click to expand...

Hey guys, I know where you are both coming from and it is easy to mock those who supplement with this and that, especially when you own a few that need no such things .

You have to remember that the the whole of england has different soil substrates, horses with varying upbringings, intolerances, deficiencies etc and come to unshod/barefoot mostly with a bagful of problems that need sorting out (like mine). Not everybody's horse can perform without shoes straight away.

Likewise, not every horse needs extra vits n mins, rather, the opposite. Not every horse needs a barefoot trimmer, where you have great farriers, there is no need for one. Sadly, not all farriers are created equal 

At least there is choice and people can make their own decisions - informed ones I hope! I don't think it matters what people pay either. It sounds as if trims are between £15 - £50... I don't think the latter is too expensive if I am getting a sound horse at the end of it. Great if you can get a sound horse for £15. Lots of people think nothing of buying £200 rugs to keep a horse warm and dry, why should it be so contentious when paying to keep a horse on its feet? It's skilled work, backbreaking work at that, and you give £15... there's an imbalance of minerals if ever I saw one


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 May 2012)

I have changed the winter diet on to  micronised linseed meal, non molassed sb pulp and Fast fibre and minerals from equimins, the cost of the feed has not really changed, but he does get a small feed every day even when out at grass.
If I can hack on tarmac he self trims, so all I bought was a file to round off the edges, which chipped intitially, and Feet First which way bible. His feet are easy to trim, they are checked by a farrier every time he is in the yard, and are  "perfect"
I also use a magnesium based calmer at a low level, and have used magnox when he was on lush [cow pasture] type grass.
If anything, since riding barefoot,  over a year, it has cost me about £100 extra in supplement costs, twenty pounds for a file, twenty five pounds for farrier. Savings [eight sets of shoes] £500.
I could now sell my emergency farrier tools which cost me £50.00


----------



## Goldenstar (5 May 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Hey guys, I know where you are both coming from and it is easy to mock those who supplement with this and that, especially when you own a few that need no such things .

You have to remember that the the whole of england has different soil substrates, horses with varying upbringings, intolerances, deficiencies etc and come to unshod/barefoot mostly with a bagful of problems that need sorting out (like mine). Not everybody's horse can perform without shoes straight away.

Likewise, not every horse needs extra vits n mins, rather, the opposite. Not every horse needs a barefoot trimmer, where you have great farriers, there is no need for one. Sadly, not all farriers are created equal 

At least there is choice and people can make their own decisions - informed ones I hope! I don't think it matters what people pay either. It sounds as if trims are between £15 - £50... I don't think the latter is too expensive if I am getting a sound horse at the end of it. Great if you can get a sound horse for £15. Lots of people think nothing of buying £200 rugs to keep a horse warm and dry, why should it be so contentious when paying to keep a horse on its feet? It's skilled work, backbreaking work at that, and you give £15... there's an imbalance of minerals if ever I saw one 

Click to expand...

50 for a trim sounds ok to me too  but price is not always a indicator of how good something is if what you doing is working and 15 how lucky is that.
On the farrier verses trimmer I swopped to the trimmer because I wanted to learn and can bombard the trimmer with questions and of course he has seen horses that work BF so his is insight is invaluable where as my farriers experiance is only with small ponys.
Also the trimmer has access to advice from other trimmers and is up to speed all the time on new thinking etc.


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

Tallyho- in no way am I mocking the use of supplements & trimmers when needed. If you read my first reply to dressagebabes post I actually said that already. But I will mock silly posts such as dressagebabes which say I have to.


----------



## Chavhorse (5 May 2012)

Farrier charges 22 to do a trim and comes every 5 weeks to the yard.....BUT he has checked my guy each time and has not had to trim him for 4 visits as he is self trimming quite happily.  

Most he has done is file one rough edge at no charge.

So normally 22 GBP but for the last 4 visits nada.

Only suppliments I use is Micronized Linseed 34 GBP for 20 Kilos and he gets a mugfull a day and a joint supplement which is for his sidebones.


----------



## cptrayes (5 May 2012)

Dressagebabe said:



			I would like to say that having read a lot of these replies 'true' barefoot is NOT just about trimming by anyone.  Insurance companies are now refusing to insure or payout on horse owners that trim themselves or have a trimmer that does not hold the full qualifications of a true farrier.  NFU are the first to update their policies and others are now following.
		
Click to expand...

Just to be clear, NFU have restricted hoof care to farriers, no other qualification is recognised.




Dressagebabe said:



			If you want a horse to continue competing in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain you WILL need to change the diet and have a true barefoot specialised trimmer do your horses feet.
		
Click to expand...


This is  not true, sorry. Plenty of farriers trim well as well as shoe. Plenty of people trim for themselves and have never had a "specialist" near their horses. Plenty of horses need no diet change whatsoever and do perfectly well on sugary diets. Plenty of shod horses are fed great diets and need no change if they go barefoot. Good feeding is not restricted to people who remove the shoes from their horses.




Dressagebabe said:



			£20 per 6 weekly for the magnesium so it certainly isn't the cheaper option if done correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Most horses will happily eat calmag. Available from farm supplies shops at £12-15 for 25 kilos - 1000 days/2.5 years for one big horse.


----------



## elizabeth1 (5 May 2012)

What is the right dose of Calmag for a hunter weighing approx 600kilos? 
I have just bought calmag[ from Attlees in Dorking for any one in Surrey] for approx £14 so it does offer good value and my horses are happy eating a tablespoon[45ml?] of it in their unmolassed sugar beet.


----------



## cptrayes (5 May 2012)

elizabeth1 said:



			What is the right dose of Calmag for a hunter weighing approx 600kilos? 
I have just bought calmag[ from Attlees in Dorking for any one in Surrey] for approx £14 so it does offer good value and my horses are happy eating a tablespoon[45ml?] of it in their unmolassed sugar beet.
		
Click to expand...

I feed mine 25 g a day.  The advice I have been given by a nutritionist is that any excess will be pee'd away, so you don't need to be too fussy about accuracy.


----------



## floradora09 (5 May 2012)

£64/set every 4 weeks.. £768 a year.  

Although I guess you could say minus £160 (so total of £608) as he's shoeless/only shod fronts in winter. You'd have to be trying hard to spend that much a year on supplements! 

As an aside- does this mean NFU (or other insurance companies presumably...) won't cover for Rockley? Seems a shame as they've got lots of vet support, and have 'real' success compared to just managing a worsening condition...


----------



## tallyho! (5 May 2012)

Lets be fair.... we all know NFU are trying to get out of equestrian insurance. They don't advertise, renewals are sky-high, restrictions on every cough and sniffle... just find another insurer. It is not difficult.

Insurance is not mandatory like vehicle insurance. You don't have to have it.


----------



## ester (5 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Horserider I must know you in real life! Carry it round saying 'check this mother ****er' 
Mandwhy- i'm no expert so someone else can explain it better. But the basic thinking is that for some horses shoes can disguise mild laminitis so without them its just a case of it showing up easier so you can be aware of limiting the sugar intake.
		
Click to expand...

a little late perhaps but


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2012)

Dressagebabe said:



			If you want a horse to continue competing in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain you WILL need to change the diet and have a true barefoot specialised trimmer do your horses feet. 


 Magnesium plays a huge part in their daily feed as does cutting out all sugar ie course mix es, mollichaf, carrots & apples, Mollassed licks etc.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL 

YOU may need to do all that to keep your horses competition sound.  Don't make rules for the rest of us 

My horseballing highland, who competes low level in all disciplines and hacks over _all_ terrain, is trimmed by my farrier, gets fed on molassed chaff, not to mention occasional lump of likit, haylage, grass and apples/ carrots.  I certainly don't have extortionate Mg bills either.

Same for my cob - he was shod for >12 years, I took his shoes off and took him to an L2 TREC 3 days later (and obviously he passed the trot up, no bother ).


----------



## tallyho! (5 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			YOU may need to do all that to keep your horses competition sound.  Don't make rules for the rest of us
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this is quite true - every one is different


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

Ester, saw that on the other thread but still hilarious now. Thing its a bit rude of you to put up my pic without asking first though. Did say I was tall though, check me towering over the buildings!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Yes, this is quite true - every one is different 

Click to expand...

Yea...  What do you bet now I've said all that, the highland doesn't pass the trot up at horseball tomorrow?  I hate trot ups - I know my horse is sound when I take them as I check before leaving, but I'm always worried they may go spontaneously lame just beforehand


----------



## ester (5 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Ester, saw that on the other thread but still hilarious now. Thing its a bit rude of you to put up my pic without asking first though. Did say I was tall though, check me towering over the buildings!
		
Click to expand...

I thought it would be ok  it isn't like you'd be very recognisable if someone met you in the street   . 

NB I am not currently singing 'every horse is different' to the 'every sperm is sacred' tune... honest..


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

Tallyho - No mocking of people who need to do that to keep their horses comfortable just mocking of people that say you HAVE to do that or you will have a lame horse, which I find quite amusing.


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

Of course I'm recognisable Ester, I always dress like that! Never have problems with crowds or queues for some reason.


----------



## floradora09 (5 May 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Lets be fair.... we all know NFU are trying to get out of equestrian insurance. They don't advertise, renewals are sky-high, restrictions on every cough and sniffle... just find another insurer. It is not difficult.

Insurance is not mandatory like vehicle insurance. You don't have to have it.
		
Click to expand...

Although with my delicate flower of a horse I would not want to go without! Peace of mind.  True though, if I get spare time I might look through a couple of other insurers as was reading the small print on our NFU policy and it does seem a bit tight.

What I meant in my post was there's a suggestion that other insurers might follow the NFUs lead re places like rockley- which seems a pity.

Sorry I've gone off topic.. will get back to revision


----------



## Walrus (5 May 2012)

I don't think anyone is mocking people who have to supplement etc rather the slightly ludicrous statement that it's impossible to have a barefoot performance horse without specialist trimming, supplementing and analysing. It's a fact of life that some horses will just be fine with no shoes just because that's the type they are. For me it's £22 every 6-8 weeks for a trim from the farrier, no idea how much shoes are as have never had to consider them. THere would be no difference in cost of hay or anything as the pony is on restricted grass not due to his feet but rather because he is part fell pony and part whale!


----------



## guido16 (5 May 2012)

Hang on a minutey!

One of mine only has front shoes on and the farrier obviously trims the backs at the same time.

Does this mean that only her front half can "compete in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain" 
What do I do with her back end? Leave it at home when I go to do XC, Or just leave it in the trailer?
If I go for a hack, do I take the front half out on the stoney road and let her backside go through the grass field and meet us at the end of the road?

Would like some clarification please....


----------



## OakleyEarth (5 May 2012)

My barefoot warmblood costs me £20 to trim with my farrier very 12 weeks or so (and could go longer but I just have his feet tidied up) he's on no supplements and just had balanced feed.

So compared to the £80 pet set every 6 weeks plus £20 extra per set to replace the shoes he constantly lost ... Bargain


----------



## Oberon (5 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			My horseballing highland, who competes low level in all disciplines and hacks over _all_ terrain, is trimmed by my farrier, gets fed on molassed chaff, not to mention occasional lump of likit, haylage, grass and apples/ carrots.
		
Click to expand...

Yes BUT you incorporate the Trolley Method of hoof care - that is a specialised practice, so it's unfair to compare yourself to others 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## paddy555 (5 May 2012)

Dressagebabe said:



			I would like to say that having read a lot of these replies 'true' barefoot is NOT just about trimming by anyone.    If you want a horse to continue competing in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain you WILL need to change the diet and have a true barefoot specialised trimmer do your horses feet.  Ask your farrier/trimmer if he/she can put in a mustang roll! If they look blank at you then they know nothing about trimming correctly for a barefoot horse.  All my horses are and have been barefoot  now for 2-12 yrs.  Magnesium plays a huge part in their daily feed as does cutting out all sugar ie course mix es, mollichaf, carrots & apples, Mollassed licks etc.  True barefoot trimming should cost around £35-£40 every 6 weeks plus around £20 per 6 weekly for the magnesium so it certainly isn't the cheaper option if done correctly.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of rubbish. Your true barefoot specialised trimmer certainly seems to be spinning you a yarn. 

I don't see how the cost of a supplement can be considered to be part of the cost of barefoot. A horse doesn't just need a supplement for it's feet it needs it for all of it. 
There are plenty of slow growing shod feet that would benefit from a good supplement. 
It needs a supplement if the grazing, forage and feed don't provide the necessary for that horse. It just comes to the fore with barefoot horses as failings in the diet become very obvious. 

As for low sugar, high forage and being careful on grass than surely a shod horse is just as deserving?

So the only costs I can see that can be attributed to a shod horse are it's shoes and to an unshod one the farrier/trimmers costs and costs of boots. 

No one has mentioned the other cost saving and that is vet's fees. I am sure there are a lot of horses shod all their lives who have perfect feet and absolutely no leg problems however I have found from many years of barefoot that unshod ones tend to have less leg and foot problems. So whilst it is cost saving it is also priceless.


----------



## NativePonyLover (5 May 2012)

I have a qualified EP every 7-9 weeks at £40. 

I just feed hi fi light (a bag lasts 6 more than 6 months but end up throwing it away as it goes off before my pony can finish it!) and a general vitamin and mineral supplement, again it lasts about 6 months and is under £20 a tub.

Then just ad lib soaked hay and is turned out for at least ten hours on pretty poor grass.

He hacks out on all surfaces (happy to canter over gravel or stony tracks etc) and schos quite happily - so pretty low maintenance although the yard and set up does suit barefoot and he has naturally good feet.


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2012)

Oberon said:



			Yes BUT you incorporate the Trolley Method of hoof care - that is a specialised practice, so it's unfair to compare yourself to others 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
		
Click to expand...

True, true...

I don't have lameness or footiness issues, but sometimes one of the wheels does jam


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			True, true...

I don't have lameness or footiness issues, but sometimes one of the wheels does jam  

Click to expand...

and you will have to oil him after your swim the other day or he will start to squeak


----------



## Holly Hocks (5 May 2012)

It's definitely been cheaper for me to have my horses without shoes.  I was paying £60 every six weeks for a set of shoes - invariably she would lose one or two which was then £10 for farrier to come back and put another one on - that's the one main worry that has gone - I don't have to check every time I get her in from the field that she still has her shoes on!  I pay £35 for a trimmer every six weeks, but she also does my youngster at the same time and doesn't charge me anything for her, so I suppose it's only £17.50 per horse really.
Feedwise I did change her diet - from an expensive weight gain product (which was fabulous by the way!) to Fast Fibre and high fibre cubes.  I also give her Pro Hoof. She has ad lib haylage at night and goes out in the field during the day. So it has worked out quite a lot cheaper for me.
I use Cavallo boots for roadwork on her front feet - they were about £75 and should last for some time.
But cost isn't the issue for me - due to the number of lameness issues she had it was either no shoes, or corrective shoes and I felt that no shoes was better for her.  If it comes to the time when she needs shoes, then shoes she will have, but I will endeavour to avoid that situation if possible.


----------



## Oberon (5 May 2012)

dafthoss said:



			and you will have to oil him after your swim the other day or he will start to squeak 

Click to expand...

I had no idea you had to deal with such issues.

I'm truly sorry for my insensitivity 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

How irresponsible of jftd not to factor in the cost of wd40. Especially for horseball when a performance dose is needed.


----------



## Oberon (5 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			How irresponsible of jftd not to factor in the cost of wd40. Especially for horseball when a performance dose is needed.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			How irresponsible of jftd not to factor in the cost of wd40. Especially for horseball when a performance dose is needed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't use wd40, I just don't wash my hair and scrape the grease off that to lubricate the wheels - much cheaper and more natural 

Oberon, you were deeply insensitive - just like all you traditional barefootists are   You think your way is the only way and you don't think about the hardships of trolley-ponies.  *flounces off*


----------



## Oberon (5 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			Oberon, you were deeply insensitive - just like all you traditional barefootists are   You think your way is the only way and you don't think about the hardships of trolley-ponies.  *flounces off*



Click to expand...

I'm afraid I may have to consider stripping you of your Barefoot Taliban sub-member status.

Please return the T-shirt asap


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

I cant believe how insensitive you are oberon its not fergs fault he has wheels instead of feet .


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2012)

Oberon said:



			I'm afraid I may have to consider stripping you of your Barefoot Taliban sub-member status.

Please return the T-shirt asap 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Shan't, so there 



dafthoss said:



			I cant believe how insensitive you are oberon its not fergs fault he has wheels instead of feet .
		
Click to expand...

I think they're being wheelist   Poor wheelie pony


----------



## Goldenstar (5 May 2012)

Oberon said:



			I'm afraid I may have to consider stripping you of your Barefoot Taliban sub-member status.

Please return the T-shirt asap 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Dont worry JFTD you can be the founder member of the TT ( trolley Taliban).


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

I've become very disillusioned with the barefoot taliban. Firstly on another thread I read they don't endorse it as a cure for cancer, now they don't allow wheeled ponies. Wonder what the point in it all is, except for owning hipposandles that is.


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Dont worry JFTD you can be the founder member of the TT ( trolley Taliban).
		
Click to expand...

I crossed out barefoot on the t shirt and scrawled Trolley over it 



littlelegs said:



			I've become very disillusioned with the barefoot taliban. Firstly on another thread I read they don't endorse it as a cure for cancer, now they don't allow wheeled ponies. Wonder what the point in it all is, except for owning hipposandles that is.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  What is the point 

We should start the Hipposandles Taliban (which do allow trolley ponies)


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

And ponies who don't require hipposandles, but have owners who like the word.


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

^^ good then we can be members 

Now to the importand part what colour matchy matchy will we have to display our taliban membership?


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2012)

dafthoss said:



			^^ good then we can be members 

Now to the importand part what colour matchy matchy will we have to display our taliban membership?
		
Click to expand...

I want orange matchy matchy hipposandles


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

Do we wear them ourselves in the absence of an equine that wears them? In which case I'd like blue please? Orange makes me look washed out, far too pale.


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

Orange and blue matchy it is then  although I'm not to sure about wearing the hipposandles my self I dont think they suit the shape of my feet .


----------



## ThePony (5 May 2012)

PMSL at the trolly ponies!!

When shod ours costs £80 each every five weeks. This gave us one trippy mare (as in falling, not as in LSD!), and one lame mare. 

Barefoot ours are £10 per pair of feet trimmed by the same fab farrier. Doesn't happen that often though, last apt was sept last year. Nothing needs doing inbetween unless they get a sharp chip on the inside of a hoof in which case I rasp it off so they don't catch themselves on it. They both do alot of miles over a range of surfaces so don't need anyone fiddling away with a rasp. Both are superbly sound, butter muscled and stride out happily over anything we have come across. Both compete at a good level at aff sj and dressage, as well as long hacks and endurance. 

Diet was cheaper before shoes off, mainly because along with reading about their feet I have learnt an awful lot about nutrition too, so food is a little more expensive now they have their minerals balanced. Tbf though they were only on a handful of soaked speedibeet before so diet was pretty minimal!  Regardless of shoes or not, knowing what I know now I wouldn't go back to a cheaper diet just because of shoes. No matter what is put on the feet or not, good nutrition is the same.


----------



## Oberon (5 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			We should start the Hipposandles Taliban (which do allow trolley ponies)
		
Click to expand...

Erm - guys....can I join?

[Oberon regrets losing her temper and starts to feel like she's missing out on something, so attempts to come back with her tail between her legs]


----------



## ester (5 May 2012)

pmsl @oberon! 

If Frank paints his orange to match the rest of him can he join in?, or maybe one blue and one orange?


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2012)

Oberon said:



			Erm - guys....can I join?

[Oberon regrets losing her temper and starts to feel like she's missing out on something, so attempts to come back with her tail between her legs]
		
Click to expand...

hmmm, well... If you take as much pleasure from chanting "hipposandles, hipposandles, hipposandles forever!" as we do, I guess we can forget your little tantrum  

'course Frank can join, Ester!  Get out that paint


----------



## Oberon (5 May 2012)

I'm planning on getting a pair of boots for Obi (due to his diagnosis of Cushing's) and I fully intend to stick blingy, shiny things on them


----------



## ester (5 May 2012)

hmm, my sis keeps threatening such things..


----------



## tallyho! (5 May 2012)

dafthoss said:



			Tallyho - No mocking of people who need to do that to keep their horses comfortable just mocking of people that say you HAVE to do that or you will have a lame horse, which I find quite amusing.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get it now. You are right, the comment about have to do this and that was a bit IYF... wasn't it considering the tone of the thread.


----------



## tallyho! (5 May 2012)

Walrus said:



			I don't think anyone is mocking people who have to supplement etc rather the slightly ludicrous statement that it's impossible to have a barefoot performance horse without specialist trimming, supplementing and analysing. It's a fact of life that some horses will just be fine with no shoes just because that's the type they are. For me it's £22 every 6-8 weeks for a trim from the farrier, no idea how much shoes are as have never had to consider them. THere would be no difference in cost of hay or anything as the pony is on restricted grass not due to his feet but rather because he is part fell pony and part whale!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I think I was defending in the spirit of... And people have been mocked before, including me even though no one knew the background of my lovely boy. anyway, I am being general in my comment, hope you can see that and sorry if I said anything untoward.


----------



## Spotsrock (5 May 2012)

1 With Fronts at 30 quid a time every 7 weeks and and 1 with none trimmed at 20 quid a time every other 7 weeks. No special diet. Simples.


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

Don't think anyone's offended Tallyho. Infact, you can join the hipposandles taliban too if you want? 
Just a bit confused about where to put mine, doubt they'd fit my lanky feet & pony not in need. Hands perhaps? Could clap them together for effect while chanting hipposandles, hipposandles, hipposandles.


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Don't think anyone's offended Tallyho. Infact, you can join the hipposandles taliban too if you want? 
Just a bit confused about where to put mine, doubt they'd fit my lanky feet & pony not in need. Hands perhaps? Could clap them together for effect while chanting hipposandles, hipposandles, hipposandles.
		
Click to expand...

As above dont worry tallyho I dont think you have offended any one, certantly not me any way. 


Hmm I'm not sure I could hold the reins if I put them on my hands  and after todays bogging off round the gravel pits (perfectly sound at any speed fwiw ) I think I need my reins . But I like the idea of clapping them together while chanting hipposandles. I might just give in and let the pony wear them, might prevent special moments where we both end up on the floor for no reason.


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

We could hang them from a breastplate or neckstrap, bit like the drums on cavalry horses, & hit them with our whip handles maybe. Or two on each side so they work like castinets when we trot?


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

Yeah I think we should hang them like castinets then we can chant in rhthm with them


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

Dave the dolphin could be our mascot, also fastened to the breastplate. Maybe poundland will sponsor us.


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2012)

Dafthoss I feel your pain  mine sodded off up the byway at full speed whilst spooking at every damn thing he saw   if he had been wearing hipposandle castanets the locals would have thought we were heralding the forthcoming apocalypse with our racket


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2012)

I was in my dressage saddle riding long as well :face palm: shall use a more suitable saddle tomorrow . I also did not appreciate being 'saved' from the fence that had obviously changed . I so want to hack out with dave some time .


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

Mine tanked off too. Although I think seen as we were cantering across a field anyway, shouting 'race you' to daughter, whilst standing in stirrups & crouching over ponies neck may hold me in some part responsible.


----------



## smokey (6 May 2012)

dafthoss said:



			Orange and blue matchy it is then  although I'm not to sure about wearing the hipposandles my self I dont think they suit the shape of my feet .
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps employ the services of a fully qualified barefoot trimmer? Oh, and do check the sugar content of the mustang rolls!


----------



## smokey (6 May 2012)

guido16 said:



			Hang on a minutey!

One of mine only has front shoes on and the farrier obviously trims the backs at the same time.

Does this mean that only her front half can "compete in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain" 
What do I do with her back end? Leave it at home when I go to do XC, Or just leave it in the trailer?
If I go for a hack, do I take the front half out on the stoney road and let her backside go through the grass field and meet us at the end of the road?

Would like some clarification please....
		
Click to expand...

Two answers as far as I can see, either train her to compete on her front legs only, which would be both unique and interesting, or ask her to walk sideways like a crab, front on the road, back on the verge.


----------



## Dressagebabe (8 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Tallyho- in no way am I mocking the use of supplements & trimmers when needed. If you read my first reply to dressagebabes post I actually said that already. But I will mock silly posts such as dressagebabes which say I have to.
		
Click to expand...

I was in no way insisting you have to do anything. I was just adding info for people that are reading these replies possibly thinking it is a cheap option and not needing supplements even though their land may be low in them.  I haven't posted on here for several years so excuse me forgetting this forum has a majority of simpletons and nasty cows!! I will return to the real forum of educated equestrian people that have the knowledge to actually keep horses.  Having looked at your photo's you still have a lot to learn from your riding let alone your attitude to others.


----------



## Dressagebabe (8 May 2012)

smokey said:



			Two answers as far as I can see, either train her to compete on her front legs only, which would be both unique and interesting, or ask her to walk sideways like a crab, front on the road, back on the verge.[/

So forgot how bitchy this forum is
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Holly Hocks (8 May 2012)

Dressagebabe said:



			I haven't posted on here for several years so excuse me forgetting this forum has a majority of simpletons and nasty cows!! I will return to the real forum of educated equestrian people that have the knowledge to actually keep horses.  Having looked at your photo's you still have a lot to learn from your riding let alone your attitude to others.
		
Click to expand...

Takes one to know one!  Having read your post, you sound like the only bitchy, nasty one who has posted up to now!  I think everyone else's reply was tongue in cheek and humourous....


----------



## Dressagebabe (8 May 2012)

smokey said:



			Two answers as far as I can see, either train her to compete on her front legs only, which would be both unique and interesting, or ask her to walk sideways like a crab, front on the road, back on the verge.
		
Click to expand...




guido16 said:



			Hang on a minutey!

One of mine only has front shoes on and the farrier obviously trims the backs at the same time.

Does this mean that only her front half can "compete in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain" 
What do I do with her back end? Leave it at home when I go to do XC, Or just leave it in the trailer?
If I go for a hack, do I take the front half out on the stoney road and let her backside go through the grass field and meet us at the end of the road?

Would like some clarification please....
		
Click to expand...

Yet another nasty cow that makes this forum an uneducated bunch of simpletons!


----------



## Littlelegs (8 May 2012)

Don't know who's photos your looking at but not mine, I haven't even got any on this forum! And not on Facebook or any other forums. So no idea who's photos you're actually making rude comments about.
As for bitchy, nobody was being until you posted to say people HAD to use a barefoot trimmer, supplements & a sugar free diet. I don't either want or seek your approval on either my knowledge or riding ability, but I'd love to know where you've seen pics of me as its the first I know of it. Suggest you get your facts straight before making insults.


----------



## ester (8 May 2012)

as an uneducated simpleton I will just go back to my PhD thesis as I am not sure the poster warrants a reply.. 

Ps LL.. I've never seen a pic of you riding either!


----------



## Holly Hocks (8 May 2012)

Dressagebabe said:



			I will return to the real forum of educated equestrian people that have the knowledge to actually keep horses.
		
Click to expand...

Bye bye then.......oh you're still shown as logged in....so you've not returned to the forum of educated equestrians?


----------



## dafthoss (8 May 2012)

Some one had a sense of humor failure 

Any way Littlelegs I want to see pictures of you and your pony! and enjoy the thesis ester.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Don't know who's photos your looking at but not mine.
		
Click to expand...

Could be mine?  I have a disproportionate number of unflattering photos of me riding on here, and I did reply to that poster in a somewhat disparaging fashion 

Like ester, I shall toddle off back to my PhD thesis to spout some more uneducated twaddle (which may well be true of my thesis actually  ).

Littlelegs, I have never seen a photo of you riding either.  I have seen many of you being ridden by dafthoss though, since I remain convinced you are her yellow pony


----------



## Littlelegs (8 May 2012)

I'm suprised with our simpleton minds we have been able to read the forum, although with my lack of education I do spell out the big words. Just assumed the pic comment was aimed at me. Unless its the pic of me modelling my angle grinder Ester posted!
... Toddles off on very sore feet due to owners lack of education & supplement use & jftd sussing the disguise, to find forum of educated equestrians.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 May 2012)

I suspect that poster was confused between posters, even though replying to you, since you have no photos on here for them to judge.  It must be tough wading though our inane ramblings, the products of such simple minds, when you're as well educated and of such superior intelligence as that poster.  

Gosh we're _so_ uneducated we can't even find the forum for enlightened, educated horse people


----------



## dafthoss (8 May 2012)

Its hard being so stupid that you cant walk and talk at the same time . 

Comments could have been aimed at me as well. Oh and little legs as you do appear to be my pony, get some rest you have a lesson tomorrow and I'm expecting you to make up for the other day .


----------



## Littlelegs (8 May 2012)

Pmsl. The use of the word 'enlightened' & mention of a forum for knowledgeable educated equestrians, plus a derogatory manner of posting gives my simpleton mind an idea of whose forum they may find more to their taste.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 May 2012)

gosh I hope your instructor doesn't ask you to do more than one thing at a time, tomorrow, dafthoss.  Your poor wee brain might explode!


----------



## dafthoss (8 May 2012)

Its alright she already does inside and outside rather than left and right as she knows my little brain cant cope


----------



## JFTDWS (8 May 2012)

dafthoss said:



			Its alright she already does inside and outside rather than left and right as she knows my little brain cant cope 

Click to expand...

the sad thing is, that's not a joke


----------



## Littlelegs (8 May 2012)

No wonder we are all such awful riders, we lack the mental capacity to co-ordinate basic aids.
( ps. shan't rest before lesson o uneducated one)


----------



## dafthoss (8 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			the sad thing is, that's not a joke  

Click to expand...

Nope  Just goes to show my limited mental capacity . Whilst we are on lessons did you see the video links I sent?



littlelegs said:



			No wonder we are all such awful riders, we lack the mental capacity to co-ordinate basic aids.
( ps. shan't rest before lesson o uneducated one)

Click to expand...

You will regret it!!!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 May 2012)

yes, you're a dope! 

watching them now, just finished the first part - making interesting viewing...  good luck tomorrow littlelegs, I think you're going to be made to work hard


----------



## smokey (9 May 2012)

Dressagebabe said:



			Yet another nasty cow that makes this forum an uneducated bunch of simpletons!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not quite sure what your reasoning was there, I was having a joke with another form user, who had already made a jokey comment. Why you felt the need to comment at all on my post is beyond me. You come across as very arrogant and judgemental, obviously your educational standard has been much better than mine. However, I think I possibly have the upper hand in both manners and sense of humour.


----------



## smokey (9 May 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			Takes one to know one!  Having read your post, you sound like the only bitchy, nasty one who has posted up to now!  I think everyone else's reply was tongue in cheek and humourous....
		
Click to expand...

with you there Holly Hocks! Dressage babe seems to think I'm a "nasty cow". She really has no idea! Perhaps if she pulled her head out of her arse and got over herself, she would realise that some people can be both clever and funny. Like the majority of folks on here! x


----------



## smokey (9 May 2012)

Sorry, I was a proper bitch there! lol


----------



## charterline (9 May 2012)

Oh dear... I have to use a barefoot trimmer for my horse with no shoes on... a farrier is obviously no good...

Hmmmm strange mine hasnt had any shoes on for 18 months, and has only been trimmed by a farrier, with no special diet, and has never been lame/unable to hack out on the road.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 May 2012)

charterline said:



			Oh dear... I have to use a barefoot trimmer for my horse with no shoes on... a farrier is obviously no good...

Hmmmm strange mine hasnt had any shoes on for 18 months, and has only been trimmed by a farrier, with no special diet, and has never been lame/unable to hack out on the road.
		
Click to expand...

You have one horse trimmed by your farrier if my memory is right one person may have said that you needed a barefoot trimmer most post have shown that people have a varied approach to barefoot some people have had to considerable changes others like you have made  non of you say no special diet it depends what you fed before there's no one size fits all here and no one has said farriers are no good .
I chose to use a trimmer because my farriers view is barefoot is for small ponys only so I swopped to a trimmer to learn different views and I also preferred to have my horse trimmed by someone who believes it can work.


----------



## Amaranta (9 May 2012)

Dressagebabe said:



			If you want a horse to continue competing in any discipline or hack/hunt over any terrain you WILL need to change the diet and have a true barefoot specialised trimmer do your horses feet.  Ask your farrier/trimmer if he/she can put in a mustang roll! If they look blank at you then they know nothing about trimming correctly for a barefoot horse.  All my horses are and have been barefoot  now for 2-12 yrs.  Magnesium plays a huge part in their daily feed as does cutting out all sugar ie course mix es, mollichaf, carrots & apples, Mollassed licks etc.  True barefoot trimming should cost around £35-£40 every 6 weeks plus around £20 per 6 weekly for the magnesium so it certainly isn't the cheaper option if done correctly.
		
Click to expand...



WOW!  Talk about sweeping statements, better tell my AM horse that she needs to have shoes on, either that or sack my fab farrier cos I am sure he does not know how to do a mustang roll   shame cos she has never had shoes on and, at 15 is as sound as a pound.  Hmmm trouble is she is not a mustang either so how do I explain to her that she needs a roll in order to continue competing?


----------



## Amaranta (9 May 2012)

On a completely separate note, that damn woman with the angle grinder is haunting my internet, her ads keep pooping er popping up on various pages - even HHO 

I feel victimised


----------



## mytwofriends (9 May 2012)

amymay said:



			£85 for a set of shoes, £25 for a trim.  No comparison.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ Exactly this, plus my horse goes longer between trimmings than when he was being shod.


----------

